# StaVin Oak Beans



## geocorn (Jul 25, 2004)

For those of you interest in oak beans for your wine, I have3 varieties of StaVinOak Beans in 3levels of toasting on their way to me for a total of 9 different packages. This is all the varieties that StaVin currently sells. I will have French, American and Hungarian oak beans in light toast, medium toast and heavy toast. As soon as they arrive, I will make them available for ordering.


----------



## Hippie (Jul 26, 2004)

That is great news George. I will be trying some french oak with as little toast as I can get them.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 26, 2004)

Right On George! I will be waiting for some French-medium when can!


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 28, 2004)

Are the beans that much better than the oak (powder) they usually put in the kits?


And.... Why couldn't you cut, ageand toast your own oak?


----------



## geocorn (Jul 28, 2004)

I use the beans to add more oak flavor and more body to a kit wine while it bulk ages. The tannins in the oak are responsible for the additional body. The oak powder included with a kit is predominantly there for the flavor and most of it is gone after the first racking. Adding the beans at the end will give your kit wine a little extra boost.


You could cut your oak, age it for 3 years and toast it yourself. The beans are just another alternative for those of us that are not as adventuresome as you.


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 29, 2004)

Nah, I'm not that adventuresome, just curious.


What wine benefit more fro oaking, or I should say, which wines are typically "oaked"?


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's another Q. Can you re-use the beans? I'm assuming you can, but usually in the same wine varieties?


----------



## geocorn (Jul 29, 2004)

Almost all reds benefit from oak, as well as, some whites like Chardonnay.


The beans are not reusable. They are usually "used up" in about 30 days and all of the tannins and flavor have been extracted.


----------



## Maui Joe (Jul 30, 2004)

Instead of 'tossing out" the old oak beans after using, why not soak them in water and "liquid smoke." Mixing them with bits of "mesquite" and topping the hot coals for a barbeque?


----------



## bdavidh (Jul 30, 2004)

I like the idea of using them for a Q, since that happens almost every weekend for me.


George,


Where on your site can I find these? I found some chips, but wasn't sure if they where the StaVin ones.


----------



## geocorn (Jul 30, 2004)

I have not received the beans yet. As soon as I do I will post the info.


----------

